# Cost of Pergolide!!!



## Pasha (4 February 2009)

I am sure most of you who have horses on Pergolide are aware of this, but just in case (as vet's aren't forthcoming with the information):

100 x 1mg Pergolide from vet = £105.00 + £15.75 VAT

100 x 1mg Pergolide from Waitrose Pharmacy = £42.81

if you don't already - get a prescription from your vet and buy your Pergolide at your local pharmacy - I will save £77.94!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sxx

P.S. The pharmacy man was also very interested in why my horse was having it etc and couldn't be more helpful!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 February 2009)

Yeh its one heck of a difference isn't it.  In all fairness it was my vets who advised me to get Pergolide from a chemist, they said they could not buy it competitively.
It always causes amusement in the chemists when I pick up the tablets which are put up in the name of Miss Beauty xxxx


----------



## alisonpook (4 February 2009)

Has your vet started to charge for your prescription yet?  After a number of years of 'free' prescriptions my vet has just started to charge . It still works out cheaper to pay his fee and get the drug from the local chemist though but only if I order several months worth of supplies at a time.


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 February 2009)

My last prescription was before the law changed.  It covered 3 repeats and I still have 1 left, i.e. anotehr 100 tablets so won't need another prescription just yet.  I imagine I will have to pay for it this time but as long as can get repeats presume it will still work out cheaper.


----------



## fruity (5 February 2009)

We always mention to clients that you can buy prescriptions online much cheaper,we just can't compete with all these online bulk buyers.


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (5 February 2009)

Online is often cheaper but if don't like doing that, then human pharmacies are mightly the way forward, and I think most vets are recommending going to go there, as vets often charge a lot more!
My research got an average 50 quid so hope that helps a bit!!! but most vets were way over the average!


----------



## exracergirl (5 February 2009)

Ditto Lucy, our vets tell us what we need and we get them online!


----------



## eclaire (14 August 2010)

hello, apologies for waking up an old thread but has anyone found a cheaper source than £45 for 100 x 1mg tabs?
Our old pony has had a trial 30 tabs from the vet and they have made a big difference so looking for the best price source for long term use
cheers
claire:-}


----------



## brighteyes (14 August 2010)

That's about the going rate so I'd be happy with it.


----------



## Ceej (12 June 2011)

Hi all, sorry to re-awaken such an old thread but my boy has just been diagnosed with cushings and I will be getting Pergolide for soem time to come - my vet is charging £1.18 inc VAT per tables so I am DEFINATELY up for getting them cheaper (Harry's symptoms have already cost me over 3k in the last 18 months with laminitis and peritonitis) Im just wondering how you can get them from a human pharmacy? Whilst online pet drug stores are cheaper than the vet they are not as cheap as you have put above..I tried to get eye stuff at Boots once for a pony with Uveitis (spell sorry) and thewy wouldnt let me as they wouldnt give out for an animal - will they REALLY sell you pergolide with a vet prescription? Has anyone tried this at Lloyds pharmacy or Boots? (im in Cornwall so not many here)

Thanks - you could help to make what was a horrendous thing much easier for my very small wallet!!


----------



## Racergirl (12 June 2011)

If its a newly diagnosed thing, be very relieved that you have been prescribed pergolide, and not Pracend (which vets have to do for all new cases because its the only cushings drug licenced for horses - and now Pracend is about, we arent allowed to offer pergolide to  new ones!!) thats double the cost.... 

You should be fine to buy pergolide over the counter with a vets prescription - as long as they have the prescription, they should sell it. (at least, all the ones round here do!!!) 

good luck !!


----------



## Naryafluffy (22 August 2011)

Ceej said:



			Hi all, sorry to re-awaken such an old thread but my boy has just been diagnosed with cushings and I will be getting Pergolide for soem time to come - my vet is charging £1.18 inc VAT per tables so I am DEFINATELY up for getting them cheaper (Harry's symptoms have already cost me over 3k in the last 18 months with laminitis and peritonitis) Im just wondering how you can get them from a human pharmacy? Whilst online pet drug stores are cheaper than the vet they are not as cheap as you have put above..I tried to get eye stuff at Boots once for a pony with Uveitis (spell sorry) and thewy wouldnt let me as they wouldnt give out for an animal - will they REALLY sell you pergolide with a vet prescription? Has anyone tried this at Lloyds pharmacy or Boots? (im in Cornwall so not many here)

Thanks - you could help to make what was a horrendous thing much easier for my very small wallet!!
		
Click to expand...

Know you've probably sorted this, our Boots & Lloyds both accept vet precriptions, have you found anywhere reliable online, my prescription is due?


----------



## emma3870 (26 October 2011)

I have just ordered tablets from my vet.  They have advised me that they are no longer selling pergolide but are changing to pracend due to changes in the licensing.

i asked about a prescription and they told me flat no!  

anyone else heard this?


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 October 2011)

Your vets are right that they can no longer prescribe Pergolide, but I am pretty sure they are wrong refusing to issue you a prescription.  You will probably have to pay for it but I think they have to let you have one as long as they have seen the animal in the last 6 month, I would go back to them and demand a prescription .  As long as you get one the cheapest I found last time I ordered was from Viovet, but still around £140 for 160 tablets, it is a huge price increase from pergolide I am afraid.


----------



## tango'smum (26 October 2011)

my vet wanted £209 for prascend but i looked on line and seen them for £136 for 160 tablets.. phoned vet for a script, he ordered them for me of the same site.. so i got them for £136 + script £7.40.. so cheaper than boots... 

www.vetmedic .com


----------



## SizzlerB (26 October 2011)

Emma3870 I think if you do some digging on Google, vet's cannot legally refuse a prescription, but you will be expected to pay for it.

Viovet seems to be coming out the cheapest at 82 or 89p per tablet, which for me works out half price of what I was paying at my vets.

x


----------



## Sophstar (26 October 2011)

this is a useful thread as my pony who suffered with a very random mild laminitic spell lasting all of 3 days got tested for cushings last week. his readings came back at 76 compared to the normal of 46 so though the vet couldn't confirm, she 'thinks' it could be the start of cushings, however readings are likely to be elevated during the autumn (?!) he is 21 so perfect age for it

when she asked me if i wanted to start medication straight away, she said it would be pergolide and that's with liphook equine hospital. even i thought that was odd considering treatment was moving over to prascend, just to make even more money out of suffering owners 

so despite me refusing medication (for now) i will be interested to know where i can get it slightly cheaper!


----------



## tango'smum (27 October 2011)

Sophstar said:



			this is a useful thread as my pony who suffered with a very random mild laminitic spell lasting all of 3 days got tested for cushings last week. his readings came back at 76 compared to the normal of 46 so though the vet couldn't confirm, she 'thinks' it could be the start of cushings, however readings are likely to be elevated during the autumn (?!) he is 21 so perfect age for it

when she asked me if i wanted to start medication straight away, she said it would be pergolide and that's with liphook equine hospital. even i thought that was odd considering treatment was moving over to prascend, just to make even more money out of suffering owners 

so despite me refusing medication (for now) i will be interested to know where i can get it slightly cheaper!
		
Click to expand...

www.vetmedic.com  £136.69 i just got some. thats 160 tablets.


----------



## Sophstar (27 October 2011)

tango'smum said:



www.vetmedic.com  £136.69 i just got some. thats 160 tablets.
		
Click to expand...

I have taken note of that website ready for our vet visit on wednesday when they tell me how much they want for the tablets! Slightly cheaper than I was expecting to have him on meds as he's only small the vet said he only requires half a tablet so will only cost me £160 (plus prescription charges) or so for a years worth to keep him ticking over...the blessings of having an old 12hh pony compared to a bigger pony!


----------



## tango'smum (27 October 2011)

Sophstar said:



			I have taken note of that website ready for our vet visit on wednesday when they tell me how much they want for the tablets! Slightly cheaper than I was expecting to have him on meds as he's only small the vet said he only requires half a tablet so will only cost me £160 (plus prescription charges) or so for a years worth to keep him ticking over...the blessings of having an old 12hh pony compared to a bigger pony!
		
Click to expand...

my boy is 12.3hh needs 1 a day..


----------



## millimoo (27 October 2011)

Yeah, my 36" Shetland is on one a day too...
We started on half a tablet in April, but on retesting his bloods in June we had to up it.
He's booked for a further blood retest in November, and I'm hoping to god his dose goes down rather than up.


----------



## tango'smum (28 October 2011)

was talking to my friend the other day she was saying her 13.3hh was on 20 a day.. said they didnt work so stopped them?? thats a lot of tablets a day...


----------



## Naryafluffy (28 October 2011)

tango'smum said:



			was talking to my friend the other day she was saying her 13.3hh was on 20 a day.. said they didnt work so stopped them?? thats a lot of tablets a day...
		
Click to expand...

If that's correct that would have been causing a fortune, my mare was on 20 Metformin a day and 1 pergolide as well due to the Cushings causing EMS (Equine Metabolic Syndrome) which meant her insulin levels were very high and the metformin reduced the insulin? My mare was initially on 1 Pergolide a day, dropped to 0.5 a day in spring and the blood test in July came back really high so she's back to 1 a day, last blood test has her well within normal for this time of year so it seems that 1 a day is the correct dose for her, the vet had told me last year that it takes about a year and quite a few blood tests to get the correct level, my friend has a 12hh pony that is on 1.5 a day.
I get my pergolide from Tesco for £66.90 for 100 tablets, think my vet charges £10 for the script, they will give me a script that will cover up to 180 tablets, I just choose 100 tablets as it's easier, although now thinking about it 180 tablets would be easier as that would cover 6mnths and I would know when to order another script.


----------



## ridewell (29 November 2011)

can you still get it at tesco...i thought one couldnt get it there anymore...im confused...
my pony on pergolide last order was 140 from vet...a lot!!
other places online ? 
and is prascend the same or is there likely risk it might ot work the same?
anyone know?


----------



## fruit03 (30 November 2011)

if this is of any help - my pony was diagnosed with cushings and she now has to have prascend, due to the fact that its a drug for horses that does the same as pergolide so now its available vets can no longer prescribe pergolide to new cushings cases, also vets are legally obliged to give you a written prescription should you ask for it - provided they are advising you to give it to the horse   viovet i have found to be the best internet site for prascend, 94p a tablet


----------



## muff747 (30 November 2011)

I found it much cheaper at my local pharmacy.  They got the first lot for £44/100 1mg tablets.  Then Prascend was produced and luckily, you are able to carry on being prescribed Pergolide if your equine is stable on it and you won't have to change to the more expensive version - yes it is exactly the same
The last few boxes of Pergolide have gone up to £55 but the lady pharmacist said her supplier is not going to stock it anymore.  The cheapest she can get and sell to me next time is £68/100
Anyone know if there is cheaper anywhere?


----------



## gailcleo (6 December 2011)

can you please let me know name and telephone of your local pharmacy.

thanks Gail

( gail_heyworth@hotmail.co.uk)


----------



## fatpiggy (6 December 2011)

muff747 said:



			I found it much cheaper at my local pharmacy.  They got the first lot for £44/100 1mg tablets.  Then Prascend was produced and luckily, you are able to carry on being prescribed Pergolide if your equine is stable on it and you won't have to change to the more expensive version - yes it is exactly the same
The last few boxes of Pergolide have gone up to £55 but the lady pharmacist said her supplier is not going to stock it anymore.  The cheapest she can get and sell to me next time is £68/100
Anyone know if there is cheaper anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you!  My mare has phenobarbitone and was originally on human tablets but when the (lovely) EU changed the rules I had to go straight on to the only licenced animal equivalent - at seven times the price


----------



## muff747 (7 December 2011)

OMG, that's extortionate, poor you


----------



## montysmum1 (9 January 2012)

My horse is having the bloods done tomorrow as we are suspecting Cushings, will I HAVE to use Prascend as it will be a new diagnosis or can i request Pergolide?


----------



## Sophstar (9 January 2012)

montysmum1 said:



			My horse is having the bloods done tomorrow as we are suspecting Cushings, will I HAVE to use Prascend as it will be a new diagnosis or can i request Pergolide?
		
Click to expand...

My pony got diagnosed just last November and I managed to get my vet to prescribe pergolide They have to prescribe you prascend HOWEVER i got my old chap onto pergolide as we have managed to get his levels to normal again on 250mcg. Prascend doesn't come in a tablet of such a small dose so we took the chance at giving him the smallest possible and once he was on it, I was allowed to keep him on pergolide. Luckily this got his levels from 74 (norm 46) down to 22 (norm 29) but is being reassessed in a month or 2. My vet understood my financial position so depends if your vet is kind enough to 'work around' the prascend and pergolide option. You have nothing to lose by requesting the smallest dose available only in pergolide.


----------



## Magicmadge (9 January 2012)

My mare was tested 2 months ago and her levels came back at 85. After a month on prascend her re test came back at 27 on one tablet a day. I had to have prascend and get a vet prescription and buy them from vio vet, very good speedy service.


----------



## muff747 (9 January 2012)

I have been getting Pergolide from my local pharmacy and was getting 100 for £44.  Recently though, it went up in one fell swoop to £55 and the next lot I get will have to be £68/100.
Can anyone get their Pergolide cheaper than that?


----------



## maremana (20 January 2012)

I have just purchased another 6 months supply of Pergolide and the cheapest i could find was 68p


----------



## muff747 (21 January 2012)

maremana said:



			I have just purchased another 6 months supply of Pergolide and the cheapest i could find was 68p 

Click to expand...

Can I ask how you managed to get a prescription for 6mo supply?  My vet won't scribe more than 4x his daily doseage.


----------



## maremana (21 January 2012)

My vet checks the pony every 6months and ive always had a prescription for this period. I also receive a 6month presciption for my dog via another vet. I pay £8 for the presciption for the dog and £12 for the pony. I would enquire with your vet as to why you cannot have a script for a longer period.


----------



## Platta (11 May 2012)

Our 13hh pony has just been diagnosed with Cushings which explains the recurrent laminitis bouts lately (she's been a lifelong sufferer of laminitis). The vet has said I can pick up 60 pergolide tablets on Monday (£70 thank you very much!!!) but as money is a factor she will gladly (against practice rules) give me a prescription so that I can get it online. In her own words 'i'd rather that than a horse not get the medication it needs' x


----------



## muff747 (13 May 2012)

Just thought I'd revive this old post and see if anyone has found cheap Pergolide seeing as the price has been rocketing since Prascend has come on the market.  
My last lot was from The Health Counter (on line) and was .53p per 1mg tablet.  That's now gone up to £1.20!!!
Strangely though they still sell 50 mcgs and 25 mcg (or half and quarter pills) for much less per 1mg.
Anyone still getting their 1mg tablets cheap??


----------



## Keflavik (13 May 2012)

Platta said:



			Our 13hh pony has just been diagnosed with Cushings which explains the recurrent laminitis bouts lately (she's been a lifelong sufferer of laminitis). The vet has said I can pick up 60 pergolide tablets on Monday (£70 thank you very much!!!) but as money is a factor she will gladly (against practice rules) give me a prescription so that I can get it online. In her own words 'i'd rather that than a horse not get the medication it needs' x
		
Click to expand...

Sympathise with you entirely BUT if your pony is a newly diagnosed PPID case and 'Pergolide' (generic)  was prescribed rather than 'Prascend' (licensed product), not only has your vet gone ' against practice rules' but she has prescribed illegally.

If 'Prascend' was prescribed then your vet has acted legally and it is entirely appropriate for you to request a prescription to purchase online.

Unfortunately cost of medication is not a valid reason for working against the 'cascade system'.

Sounds like I'm harping on here but it concerns me that an increasing number of posts on these forums imply illegal prescribing /use of drugs & would be better kept away from the public domain?


----------



## MagicMelon (13 May 2012)

Pasha said:



			100 x 1mg Pergolide from Waitrose Pharmacy = £42.81
		
Click to expand...

Really?!?!  I get for my pony on prescription and called round all chemists within about a 30 mile radius to get prices and the cheapest was my local village one but he's £85 for 100 x 1mg and that was by far the cheapest!  I thought I was getting a great deal!  We dont have Waitrose up here though


----------



## muff747 (13 May 2012)

Keflavik said:



			Sympathise with you entirely BUT if your pony is a newly diagnosed PPID case and 'Pergolide' (generic)  was prescribed rather than 'Prascend' (licensed product), not only has your vet gone ' against practice rules' but she has prescribed illegally.

If 'Prascend' was prescribed then your vet has acted legally and it is entirely appropriate for you to request a prescription to purchase online.

Unfortunately cost of medication is not a valid reason for working against the 'cascade system'.

Sounds like I'm harping on here but it concerns me that an increasing number of posts on these forums imply illegal prescribing /use of drugs & would be better kept away from the public domain?
		
Click to expand...

Keflavik, no need to worry, this is an old thread I ressurected -I probably should have started a new one.
Perhaps the pony is getting Prascend but it is still pergolide so maybe a slip of the tongue?
On the continued prescribing of Pergolide, my vets have checked this out with the BVA, and if the horse was already on Pergolide when Prascend was launched, and it is stable on it, they are allowed to continue prescribing it. Unfortunately any newly diagnosed cases have to have Prascend.
Can I ask what the cascade system is please?










Second thoughts, I will start a new thread.....


----------



## Platta (13 May 2012)

The vet did say Prascend but also said it's known as Pergolide. As I haven't collected the tablets yet (doing so tomorrow) I will not know what I am getting but be assured, I do NOT use dodgy vets and mine will NOT have done anything illegal. She will give me a prescription once we know our pony is on the correct dose.

I popped into my local Asda who have a pharmacy but until I show them the prescription they can't give me a price.......was quite funny as they didn't seem to know the drug I was talking about even when I used both Prascend and Pergolide names.

Either way, I will still need to find a cheaper supply of I am going to assume 1mg considering our mares history of laminitis.


----------



## Keflavik (13 May 2012)

Platta said:



			The vet did say Prascend but also said it's known as Pergolide. As I haven't collected the tablets yet (doing so tomorrow) I will not know what I am getting but be assured, I do NOT use dodgy vets and mine will NOT have done anything illegal. She will give me a prescription once we know our pony is on the correct dose.

I popped into my local Asda who have a pharmacy but until I show them the prescription they can't give me a price.......was quite funny as they didn't seem to know the drug I was talking about even when I used both Prascend and Pergolide names.

Either way, I will still need to find a cheaper supply of I am going to assume 1mg considering our mares history of laminitis.
		
Click to expand...

As I said above, if your vet has prescribed Prascend (licensed equine preparation) rather than generic pergolide then she has acted entirely appropriately - at no point did I suggest that she is 'dodgy'.
Whether it is or isn't against her 'practice rules' I wouldn't like to comment on, however it is your legal right to request prescribed medicine via a prescription.

Good luck with your pony.


----------

